# Mule Confo... Something different!



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Any one want to have fun with a mule critique?

Also do you see more of a QH mule TB mule? (He acts like a TB and moves like a TB bit we don't really know).


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I really don't know much about mules but this one looks well put together to this amateur.
I see the front pasterns look on the longer side which would make me think TB.
A bit cow hocked but don't know if that is normal for mules.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know about mule conformation either, but he's very cute!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, he's such a cutie!
Subbing <3


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I like his shoulder angle and the shape in his back, looks to me like he took after the horse dam more than the donkey sire in these departments, which should make him a smoother ride than some mules. 
His hind end seems a bit narrow and lacking muscle, could be confo, but I think more likely he just needs work to strengthen up. And his hocks are quite cow hocked, which I believe is common in mules and comes from the donkey side of things.


If I had to guess I would bet he's out of a TB dam, with his neck set and angles. I like him a lot!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not knowledgeable on mule confo at all, but I know that sweet look he has on his face makes me want to hug him.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> I like his shoulder angle and the shape in his back, looks to me like he took after the horse dam more than the donkey sire in these departments, which should make him a smoother ride than some mules.
> His hind end seems a bit narrow and lacking muscle, could be confo, but I think more likely he just needs work to strengthen up. And his hocks are quite cow hocked, which I believe is common in mules and comes from the donkey side of things.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess I would bet he's out of a TB dam, with his neck set and angles. I like him a lot!


It is my understanding that mules tend to have "skinny butts" and bad cow hocks from the Donkey. My mule is crazy cow hocked!!! But he doesn't knock or rub in the hind end, thankfully.

Do you think that mules tend to not have smooth rides? Mine is the smoothest equine I have ever rode (but Ive never rode a gaited horse). And all the new mule riders have told me their mules are smoother than any horses they have had, might just be prejudice though, LOL!

A few weeks ago I went on a trail ride and when it was over I thought that was a nice 3 miles and when I looked at my GPS I had done over 6. Also his trot is sooo nice!

Thanks for your input!

*** I want to like all the posts here but its not working for me- sorry!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I like him. I think he is out of a more TB type mare or a running bred QH. Which ever -- she had good withers. The best mule backs and withers come from mares with a good wither and a deep heart-girth. When we raised mules, we would not breed a mare that did not have exceptionally good withers and was deep in the heart-girth. The light muscle of most mules does not seem to adversely effect their strength. It only effects their 'looks' in conformation classes where they seem to want a bigger butt.

I really like his shallow mouth. This makes one much 'lighter' in the bridle than a mule that has a mouth that goes half way to his eye. 

If he were a horse, I would criticize his 'close' knees. This does not seem to bother a mule at all. Like cow hocks, a lot of mules seem to have them.

His feet look a little low in the heel for a mule. Never use a farrier that does not shoe or trim a lot of mules. They have a tendency to try to make them look like a horse's feet. You can cripple a mule faster that way than any other way I know of. They are supposed to have feet that look more like the donkey -- very upright with very long heels.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't ridden a TON of mules, only about 6 or 7 and most of them were out of pony mares, so that skews my data. One big guy was out of a TB and looked quite similar to your guy, except in color. He was amazingly smooth. I really think it has a lot to do with the mare selected


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

^ i thought i was the only one who noticed that! get a mule farrier as trimming like a horse is NOT how they are supoed to be trimmed. But he is quite the hansom fellow.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

He's so cute! Is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That's it. As soon as I have my own piece of property, I'm going to have a mule. Love these guys.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Cherie said:


> I like him. I think he is out of a more TB type mare or a running bred QH. Which ever -- she had good withers. The best mule backs and withers come from mares with a good wither and a deep heart-girth. When we raised mules, we would not breed a mare that did not have exceptionally good withers and was deep in the heart-girth. The light muscle of most mules does not seem to adversely effect their strength. It only effects their 'looks' in conformation classes where they seem to want a bigger butt.
> 
> I really like his shallow mouth. This makes one much 'lighter' in the bridle than a mule that has a mouth that goes half way to his eye.
> 
> ...


Ugh... his feet I know! I stopped trimming and shoeing my own when I was pregnant (and couldn't bend over anymore lol) and started using the barn farrier. He *said* he does mules but I was a little dissatisfied so I am going to start doing his feet myself again. I did a few mules in school but not since but I can get out my books and notes and I think he will be back to normal in no time.



> He's so cute! Is he as sweet as he looks?


He is very sweet but he also acts just like my OTTBs. He can be very spooky and silly but he is also very snugly and he absolutely adores my 1yr old. He has a very good work ethic and if you tell him he did something right with a ton of praise he is more than happy to do it again and you can tell he aims to please. 

When people see him they say, "Oh a thoroughbred mule... that's worse than an appy mule." LOL - not sure how to take that!


----------

